# Run Spamassassin before Aliases and Virtmaps



## GrazzMan (Mar 22, 2009)

I am running apache on a FreeBSD server. Spamassassin 3.2.5 is installed with the settings to TAG ONLY all email on the server.

From what I understand and see happening is Mail messages first go threw the Aliases and Virtmaps before spamassassin. It works fine when the message goes to a normal email box but I need to have an account that goes to a Pipe -> mysql. The Pipe works fine, but it is not getting the spamassassin tag. It arrives in Mysql without the X Header info.

Does anyone know how to change the order so that spamassassin happens before the aliases and virtmaps? I had this set up on another server, but it crashed and this is the one thing that was not backed up...


----------



## hydra (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you looking for: http://www.postfix.org/SMTPD_PROXY_README.html ? Though it's not really recommended for larger installations.


----------

